# Hydro dipping, anyone know much about it??



## Nellybobs (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi guys, new here and got a few questions. Im looking at doing a bit of Hydro dipping on my Golf interior trim and maybe my wing mirrors. Now iv never tried it before so all i know is what iv read and what videos iv seen on YouTube haha....It looks pretty straight forward but would like to speak to someone who has experience of it i.e. what is the best environment and what base coat to use on the part to be dipped

any help greatly received

Paul...


----------



## lim3 (Jan 22, 2013)

I haven't done it my self yet but I read up and have friends that do it.

Base coat color is what ever you want it to be. For example, if you want green skulls, you should have a base coat that's green.
For your other question I don't really understand.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Interesting, what pattern would you do?


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

We have some cam covers done in carbon style at work. Check out the wicked coating website that's who does ours. It's cheap enough to not mess about doing it yourself. However I've tried it on a wing mirror and it takes some practice to get it all covered.


----------



## Nellybobs (Jun 6, 2011)

@LukeWS im unable to use the PM function as yet because i have less than 10 posts  sorry dude

As regarding patterns and colours, there are loads to choose from, from carbon to floral designs and everything in between!
its something i want to have a go at as iv got a few mates that are interested in getting bits done.....seams like it could be a bit of a money spinner haha..

with not trying it out yet, i was just searching for a little advice. I don't want to go and get a mates dash trim and totally balls it up on the first attempt 

Paul...


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

In getting some stuf done at vision finishing mate got to post tem the bits I want doin and for a price send them piks I'm getting my mirror caps done in blue carbon for 45 quid cost a bit more for textured plastic as try have to sand an then use a high build primer 

They have a Facebook page you can look at and a phone number on there I spoke to someone called Adam and he talked me they the process


----------



## Nellybobs (Jun 6, 2011)

Moggytom said:


> In getting some stuf done at vision finishing mate got to post tem the bits I want doin and for a price send them piks I'm getting my mirror caps done in blue carbon for 45 quid cost a bit more for textured plastic as try have to sand an then use a high build primer
> 
> They have a Facebook page you can look at and a phone number on there I spoke to someone called Adam and he talked me they the process


£45 for two mirror caps? thats good...im kinda looking at doing this as a small sideline business, this as well as carbon fibre laminate. From what i can see so far its a bit of a no brainer 

how long is it going to take them to get the mirror caps back to you?

Paul...


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

not sure mate need to email the piks of the bits i want doin like rear diffuser and chrome grill surround then he will let me know times and prices for them bits as well as the caps


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

I've been looking into this as well and for about £20 go to toolstaion get a water tank and heater element and thermometer and your half way there. Then it's just film and activator. Local car shop for base coat and lacquer.


----------



## Nellybobs (Jun 6, 2011)

Samkia said:


> I've been looking into this as well and for about £20 go to toolstaion get a water tank and heater element and thermometer and your half way there. Then it's just film and activator. Local car shop for base coat and lacquer.


Yeah this is the exact same idea iv had, from what iv seen of the technique it doesnt look difficult and you could get set up with a basic kit for £50!!

Paul...


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

I did see a tank on eBay wanted £400. I'm sure that size tank is £40 and element £20. Think he's having a laugh at £400


----------



## Nellybobs (Jun 6, 2011)

To be honest, for starters anything that will hold water will do....Morrisons are doing a 40L storage container for £8 at moment, that will be big enough to practice in and for anything other than large dash trims, fill it from the kettle and your laughing!
Obviously if it progresses then ill be looking at a proper tank but for now its just trial and error

Paul...


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm going to have a go on some door handles I've just bought was quoted £25 each but got some other things I want to do so makes sence to buy the gear and have go will post up some pics when I've done them.


----------



## lim3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just started practicing carbon laminating.
Going to order the kit for hydro dip and start on that. 
I go to so many car shows I would make so much money !


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Where you guys buying the kits from as cheapest I found was 100 quid for basic kit


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

That looks really good! is there a write up anywhere showing procedures for DIY?


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

How did you do that mate ? Any chance of a write up ?


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, found this topic by accident... can someone give some more information on this process? How hard wearing is the finish and how cheap is it compared to a vinyl wrap etc?


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi I just bought the film and activator of eBay and just watched lots of clips on YouTube got a cheap thermometer from toolstation and used the kitchen bowl. Just a word of warning make sure the film is the right side up check it by putting some activator on your finger and rub the film which ever side the print comes off is the upside. It takes a little practice but just watch and read as much as you can.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Are you using the aerosol activator?


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes it's the aerosol activator from hydrographics warehouse. It's got a clear coat so it's as tuff as your car paint work.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

any links to the stuff used mate ?? got a couple of bits i wana try do 

is it easy ??


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

It takes a little practise just go on eBay and type hydrographic film. And google hydrographic warehouse they do the film and activator and watch lots of clips on you tube. They tell you all a out masking the film to stop it rolling up and cutting the tape for it to stretch and making a barrier to stop it spreading to far.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

ok cheers mate have you clear coated it ?? wana try my mirror caps will check out ebay and warehouse site thanks watching vids now haha


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone know of any places to get this done cheap enough? Just been quoted £100 for an engine cover!!!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

did you have to have specail paints mate ??


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes I clear coated them. No I didn't have ant special paint made for them. The handles were already black so I just got a scotch pad and roughed them up for a the film to stick to it. I was quoted £25 a handle but wanted to do more things so just bought film activator clear coat and a kitchen bowl for £35.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

so i need activaor off ebay is it the 400ml aresol for 15 quid ish ? and the carbon film a bowl and a thermometor and thats it ?? sorry for all the questions haha i wana do my air box which is already black so id just have to scotch it dip it and then clear ?


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes that's the one on eBay I only got it from hydro warehouse because there wasn't any on eBay when I looked. You need a larger bowl depending on the size of air box to allow for the extra film for the sides.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

ok cheers for the help mate


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

No problem. Just watch some of the videos as you ca. Create different effects with different base coats.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah seen a few now so if i wanted a different colour id have to get the special paint :/


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd just get off the shelf paint myself don't see there being much difference.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ordered activator and film for hydrographics warehouse and some undercoat and laquer from amazon and eBay!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Rough cost of all this kit?


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Activator around £15. Square meter of film £10 to £15 plus postage.


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

Samkia said:


> I've been looking into this as well and for about £20 go to toolstaion get a water tank and heater element and thermometer and your half way there. Then it's just film and activator. Local car shop for base coat and lacquer.


what temp does the water have to be mate....iv been looking at loads of vids on you tube and im mezmarised by it all :doublesho,i want to give it a go


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Water temp between 59c- 77c. To be honest I just ran the hit water tap in to a bowl and didn't even check the temp.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

My stuff should be here next weekend


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Good stuff would love to see how it turns out. I've just got a new film so I'm going to redo my handles as I'm not happy with the silver.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hoping for mine next week too


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

It's going to be a veritable hydro gallery then isn't it.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Samkia said:


> It's going to be a veritable hydro gallery then isn't it.


We will have to start a thread in the showroom lol


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Well I'm hopeing to start my handles tomorrow as long as the van doesn't take to long to repair. So may have some pictures up tomorrow night. What parts are you thinking of covering.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm looking at my interior or handle trim and a few bits in the engine bay like fuse box cover and battery cover.

Probably start with my sky remote and iPhone cover


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just got my bits!! Need to pop out for a bowl and Brillo pad then its dip dip dip lol


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Let us know how it goes mate! A step by step would be good


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

An interesting topic, and looks like some good results! May have to have a play and spend more of my hard earned


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Got bullied into having a go by Gav. The film creased and caused the black lines you see and bubbled slightly so need better preparation but I'd say a sold 5/10 for my first go


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

danwel said:


> Got bullied into having a go by Gav. The film creased and caused the black lines you see and bubbled slightly so need better preparation but I'd say a sold 5/10 for my first go


Looks good for a first attempt :thumb:, I guess the knack is to immerse the object at a slow and consistant rate. I have seen the process on WD and American Chopper (camo bike) and it surprised me how quick they dipped the items.
I am looking forward to having a go!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Gonna sand it and re prime it along with anything else I can take to bits and prime ready for tomorrow!


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

It's quite addictive isn't it. It's not bad for a first attempt.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Samkia said:


> It's quite addictive isn't it. It's not bad for a first attempt.


Very addictive, all primed ready for action tomorrow now


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

i want to dip my chrome grill on my vectra with black carbon fibre,will this be do-able ya reckon?


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great thread, only saw this for the first time on the WD Range Rover episode last week, looking forward to seeing the DIY results.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Good first attempt i say danwel! I also heard those lines cane be caused by leaving it in the water to long after spraying the activator on it, will be ordering the kit next month i think would you say as a rough step by step

1. Prime item (cellulose primer)
2. Rough up with fine wet and dry 2000 (scouring pad will do)
3. Spray with chosen coloured undercoat
4. Cut film to size and tape edges
5. Warm water to temp (44-59c)
6. Tape up what areas on item you don't want to be dipped
7. Lay film in water and spray activator from about 6inch away leave for 45-60seconds.
8. Slowly dip item and when covered push leftover film to the side
9. Allow to dry and apply clearkote.

I think ive missed a few "roughing" stages to allow a key for the item please tell me and ill edit/add then when i can ill get a step by step up (bit hard atm atm as im in a sling haha)


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Pretty much it Luke, my lines are from creases in the film as I was trying a slightly different technique and I knew it would do that when I'd taped it up but thought Sod it as I was ready lol


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Cool im looking forward to giving it a go  i guess different primer depending on wether its plastic or metal?

Yeah their hardly noticable anyway mate overall id say good results, just need to find plenty of things to dip now haha


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Gonna do sky remote again and my iPhone casemate this evening after doubt the Mother's Day thing lol.

Have a look at the instructional videos here they're great

http://www.mydipkitvideo.com/


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Attempt 2









Attempt 3









Bit better but more practice needed. Struggling with actually laying the film on the water which will hopefully come with practice.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Iphone case looks spot on mate!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

wow cant wait to try !! doin airbox lid first


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

LukeWS said:


> Iphone case looks spot on mate!


Apart from the lines and not doing the side fully it was alot better. Sanded them down and primed ready to go again later after I've purchased a mask


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

What grade are you sanding it with mate? Are you roughing up the primer/basecoat at all or leaving it smooth?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Moggytom said:


> wow cant wait to try !! doin airbox lid first


How do you get the airbox lid and engine cover etc off mate? Im clueless as I've said many times before haha!

Plan to carbon dip airbox lid and engine cover then get black caps instead of the blue ones on the coolant and screenwash


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

danwel said:


> Struggling with actually laying the film on the water which will hopefully come with practice.


Are you checking the water temperature is correct? It might help is spread nicely if at the right temp.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

LukeWS said:


> What grade are you sanding it with mate? Are you roughing up the primer/basecoat at all or leaving it smooth?


Roughing up the actual item with some 2000 grit at the moment but a scouring pad is all they recommend to be honest. Not touching the under coat as that wants to be smooth I reckon


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

LukeWS said:


> How do you get the airbox lid and engine cover etc off mate? Im clueless as I've said many times before haha!
> 
> Plan to carbon dip airbox lid and engine cover then get black caps instead of the blue ones on the coolant and screenwash


mine dosnt have a enigne cover haha! and why not paint and dip your caps to match ! and the airbox lid has 3 screws then unhooks from the right side mate  dnt forget mines the tine 1.2 tsi haha


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't forget to cut the tape so it can spreads Luke. Water temp wants to be 44 to 59c. And some thing to stop it spreading to far.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help ill edit my step by step post in a min 

That sounds easy enough about the engine mate ill have to have a look after some practice


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

More practice, need to get better at launch the film on the water and keep spraying the activator from a constant distance without moving closer or further away. Sounds easier on the vids but sure it will come with practice as I've only had 5 goes.

Had I not gone closer with the activator on the iPhone cover it would've been a decent finish


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

I've found when you lay the film on the water if theirs any big air bubbles you can lift one side of the film then lay it back down gently. Also give it a gentle blow to get rid of the wrinkles. Ps they look naff til the clear coat goes on.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Samkia said:


> I've found when you lay the film on the water if theirs any big air bubbles you can lift one side of the film then lay it back down gently. Also give it a gentle blow to get rid of the wrinkles. Ps they look naff til the clear coat goes on.


Thought they looked a bit dull,might try clear coat on exit one to see. Thanks for the tips I'm getting there.

Not allowed to do it in the bathroom anymore as my boy has bad chest so need to find a new place to play lol


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes it is a little potent lol.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Had a good chat with the guy I bought the film from at hydrographics and he was really helpful.

Gave me some tips too and told me I had bought the hardest film for a novice.

Also swaps some skulls with my mate and bought various paints and had another go. Getting better but sill room for improvement.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Had another go today worth some different cf film. I'm 85% happy with the finish but has a few imperfections own the top and didn't take to part of the side very well.

I haven't lacquered it as I am gonna sand it down and start again


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

That looks good mate what film was it this time?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Same company just the wide silver cf film. Spoke to the guy from hydrographics warehouse and he advised me the film I picked is very difficult for beginners so sent me done more in my order when I ordered some different films.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy with my phone cover now and 95% happy with sky remote.gonna lacquer them tomorrow


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks good! What would you say it's cost to get to the level of 'happiness' so far? Got a few bits I may consider doing to my engine bay.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Looking good hurry up with the laquer want to see the end product!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

nick.s said:


> Looks good! What would you say it's cost to get to the level of 'happiness' so far? Got a few bits I may consider doing to my engine bay.


Well I bought the narrow cf film which was very difficult to use and was 20 quid.

If you want cf stuff then get the silver cf film which is 90 cm wide and 20 quid which is a steal and a can of activator at 15 quid.

My total spend so far is

Narrow cf film 20 (very difficult to use)
Silver cf 90 cm film 20
Brushed steel 90 cm 35(although I have gone half with my mate)
Activator 15 quid

So total is 75 quid

That has given me plenty to practice with. Just to put it into perspective I was quoted 160 for 4 interior door handle trims and a bonnet scoop from wicked coatings

My nest job is interior handles but not sure if I want them black cf,silver cf or silver brushed steel.

The guy at hydrographics warehouse was great as I phoned him about y narrow cf issues and he explained to me its not great for beginners as its hard to use and sent me another couple of metres to try so I wasn't put off. So on the while great service and deffo recommend!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Got these to an acceptable standard now, still room for improvement but I'm sick of doing them lol


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

My door handles finished and fitted.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking good,not done any in a while


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Here it is with the leds fitted.


----------

